# WM South Pacific adds three properties



## rhonda (Aug 6, 2018)

Great for WM SP owners ... or grandfathered WM owners (pre-2006 changes) and TravelShare owners?

Source: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/construction/

Craving some ocean breeze and sand between your toes? You’re in luck! WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham just added three new tropical retreats:

*WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Bali Hai Villas (Princeville, Hawaii)*
In addition to a long list of amenities, the property boasts quick access to Queen’s Bath, Princeville Ranch and Hanalei Bay.

*WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Ka Eo Kai (Princeville, Hawaii)*
Overlooking the No. 3 fairway of Makai Golf Club, this resort brings one of Hawaii’s most scenic courses right to your doorstep.

*Wyndham Dreamland Resort Bali (Pecatu, Indonesia)*
With three pools, a full-service spa and an on-site restaurant at your disposal, you’ll be tempted to stay in Bali forever.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, gee.  That's good news for the SP owners, but kind of sucks for the resale buyers, now doesn't it? 

Dave


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, gee.  That's good news for the SP owners, but kind of sucks for the resale buyers, now doesn't it?
> 
> Dave



Aren’t you a Club Wyndham owner? If so, you already have access to the first two, and are just missing out on access to the third. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> Aren’t you a Club Wyndham owner? If so, you already have access to the first two, and are just missing out on access to the third.



WorldMark resale. My understanding is the only thing SP that I have access to via credits is Fiji. Everything else is cash. Am I mistaken?

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2018)

I am a WM resale owner and I can see all the South Pacific resorts including Bali and I can reserve either using points or fax time rate. It takes a lot of points though. For example at Dreamline Bali, it takes 24K for a 1BR grand. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah the point values are pretty high, especially at Dreamline Bali ... where all units lack kitchens.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2018)

Marriott would be a much better option for Bali. Someone reported on TUG in the last week or so that it’s available on II.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I am a WM resale owner and I can see all the South Pacific resorts including Bali and I can reserve either using points or fax time rate. It takes a lot of points though. For example at Dreamline Bali, it takes 24K for a 1BR grand. Too rich for my blood.





rhonda said:


> Yeah the point values are pretty high, especially at Dreamline Bali ... where all units lack kitchens.



Nevermind.  It's working now.  Except I can't see any points values for those resorts.  It only get me a cash rental amount.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 6, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I am a WM resale owner and I can see all the South Pacific resorts including Bali and I can reserve either using points or fax time rate. It takes a lot of points though. For example at Dreamline Bali, it takes 24K for a 1BR grand. Too rich for my blood.



It can depend on when you acquired your resell WM Points. WM Points acquired from what ever source prior to November 2006 are WM+ Points and have access to all the South Pacific Resorts and Wyndham Pass.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> WorldMark resale. My understanding is the only thing SP that I have access to via credits is Fiji. Everything else is cash. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Dave



My bad. I thought you were a user I’ve seen on the Club Wyndham board on TUG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 6, 2018)

Actually this may or may not be such a great deal for WM Owners. If you have access to WMSP then you have access to Wyndhm Club Pass. Except for the 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai, the Units at Ka Eo Kai and Bali Hai take more Points through WMSP than through Wyndham Pass. Of course there is the $99 Exchange Fee through Club Pass. But there is the fantastic cancellation policy through Club Pass. Here is a breakdown on 2 bedroom units at Bali Hai (the Point values are WM Points): through WMSP 18,000 Points, through Club Pass 20,000, and through RCI 10,000 Points. The same for Ka Eo Kai: WMSP 19,000, through Club Pass 17,500 Points, and through RCI 10,000 Points. I believe the Booking Window is the same for WM Owners for WMSP and Wyndham Club Pass.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 6, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Actually this may or may not be such a great deal for WM Owners. If you have access to WMSP then you have access to Wyndhm Club Pass. Except for the 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai, the Units at Ka Eo Kai and Bali Hai take more Points through WMSP than through Wyndham Pass. Of course there is the $99 Exchange Fee through Club Pass. But there is the fantastic cancellation policy through Club Pass. *Here is a breakdown on 2 bedroom units* at Bali Hai (the Point values are WM Points): through WMSP 18,000 Points, through Club Pass 20,000, and through RCI 10,000 Points. The same for Ka Eo Kai: WMSP 19,000, through Club Pass 17,500 Points, and through RCI 10,000 Points. I believe the Booking Window is the same for WM Owners for WMSP and Wyndham Club Pass.


Thanks for running that comparison!


----------



## breezez (Aug 6, 2018)

For those that want SP access these guys redseason.com.au  sells WM SP resell accounts.   There prices are listed in AUS not USD, but current exchange rates is 1 AUS to .74 USD. So a fully loaded 20K account from them is about $9100 USD with $1050 in MF.  http://www.redseason.com.au/worldmark4sale/

You can also find WM SP resort directories here.
http://www.wyndhamap.com/wps/wcm/connect/wyndham/home/worldmarksp/about-us/publications

I would like to go, but not at a point in life yet were I could afford the travel expense yearly to get to these destinations.   But always great to dream


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> My bad. I thought you were a user I’ve seen on the Club Wyndham board on TUG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've posted a fair bit on the WorldMark subforum on Tug, but not on the Club Wyndham board. There are several Daves here, so it likely is one of those others.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 7, 2018)

breezez said:


> For those that want SP access these guys redseason.com.au  sells WM SP resell accounts.   There prices are listed in AUS not USD, but current exchange rates is 1 AUS to .74 USD. So a fully loaded 20K account from them is about $9100 USD with $1050 in MF.  http://www.redseason.com.au/worldmark4sale/
> 
> You can also find WM SP resort directories here.
> http://www.wyndhamap.com/wps/wcm/connect/wyndham/home/worldmarksp/about-us/publications
> ...


My husband and I are thankful that our pre-2006 resale account has access to the SP locations   We've stayed at Port Stephans, Sydney Suites and walked around Coffs Harbour (while staying at a nearby RCI property).  We also cannot budget a _yearly_ visit ... but are enjoying the occasional visit, when we can.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2018)

rhonda said:


> My husband and I are thankful that our pre-2006 resale account has access to the SP locations   We've stayed at Port Stephans, Sydney Suites and walked around Coffs Harbour (while staying at a nearby RCI property).  We also cannot budget a _yearly_ visit ... but are enjoying the occasional visit, when we can.



That's so cool.  And kind of misleading of WM for those who own newer accounts.  All those locations that don't quite compute. 

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Aug 7, 2018)

Rhonda, were some of these stays on bonus time or fax time?


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> That's so cool.  And kind of misleading of WM for those who own newer accounts.  All those locations that don't quite compute.
> 
> Dave



It’s their surreptitious way of getting you to buy credits directly from Wyndham. See how your resale credits don’t get you access to all resorts? Just buy retail and all your problems will be fixed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhonda (Aug 7, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Rhonda, were some of these stays on bonus time or fax time?


Both Port Stephens (WM, Sept 2002) and Sydney Suites (WM+A, Oct 2016) were using credits.

Edited to add: I don't believe Bonus Time is offered across the two systems?

Edited a 2nd time: Reviewing my WM Reservation History, I also used a 3-night reservation at the Ramada Resort Ballarat (WM+A, Aug 2011) as 'throw-away' nights to meet the 7-night reservation rule for a shorter stay I needed nearby.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> It’s their surreptitious way of getting you to buy credits directly from Wyndham. See how your resale credits don’t get you access to all resorts? Just buy retail and all your problems will be fixed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do see that.  Sneaky buggers. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2018)

Ok, I wanted to revisit this discussion.  I just spent a fair amount of time on the WM website, while also on the phone with a Vacation Guide (or whatever WM calls them.) We tried some different things with my account. I need to know what it is I'm seeing.  I'm hoping you more experienced WM folks can help me understand this.

She showed me that if I click the Resort Gallery link on the left side, then clicking any of the map images shows Wyndham locations and others in addition to Worldmark.  The trick is not to click the map, but to click the "Choose a location" drop-down at the top of the Resort Gallery page.  The only resorts listed there are Worldmark resorts, or WM-compatible resorts.  She said if it's listed there, it can be booked with my account. I hadn't seen only the WM locations listed before, which is kind of cool.

Following the above, I see mixed availability with South Pacific locations.  I chose Cairns, Australia as a test. I grab seven nights starting 12/1/18. It says I can Book It, but then shows me this screen:





Here's the question:  6000 credits @ .15 each equals $900.00.  So what I'm seeing is this is a straight-up rental?  And is it showing me 6000 credits because that's what a SP member would pay?  I'm being charged .15 cents a credit as a straight rental, and it's not booking any of my credits in my account?  This is the only booking payment option I'm seeing (but I haven't checked them all yet.)

If the above is right, it means that Yes, apparently I can book South Pacific locations.  But are they all rentals like this, and not credit bookings?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 14, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Here's the question:  6000 credits @ .15 each equals $900.00.  *So what I'm seeing is this is a straight-up rental?  And is it showing me 6000 credits because that's what a SP member would pay?  I'm being charged .15 cents a credit as a straight rental, and it's not booking any of my credits in my account?*  This is the only booking payment option I'm seeing (but I haven't checked them all yet.)
> 
> If the above is right, it means that Yes, apparently I can book South pacific locations.  *But are they all rentals like this, and not credit bookings?*
> 
> Dave



Yes, this is a straight up rental - based on the number of credits that a WM+A or WMTS would be charged. And yes, as a resale owner this is your only way to book affiliate resorts thru WM. No credit bookings allowed.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Yes, this is a straight up rental - based on the number of credits that a WM+A or WMTS would be charged. And yes, as a resale owner this is your only way to book affiliate resorts thru WM. No credit bookings allowed.



Thanks, Eric.  When I posted earlier that I wasn't able to book SP locations, apparently I had gone about it the wrong way.  If there is an active booking in process, even uncompleted, it would give me that "Due to unforeseen maintenance" error message. But if booking it right the first time, it wants to work, although it's all rentals.

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. This is not a bad deal but as WM+A member, I could also book as fax time at $0.08 per credit. Don't you see this option?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 15, 2018)

Agreeing with Eric's comments above. 

FWIW, here is what my account shows for the same location/dates as a grandfathered (pre-2006 changes) account.  My choices are:
a) use my WM credits
b) use FAX
No other choices offered; no rental offered at $0.15/credit.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Wow. This is not a bad deal but as WM+A member, I could also book as fax time at $0.08 per credit. Don't you see this option?



No, this $900 rental option is all I see. Rhonda shows other choices I don’t have.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 15, 2018)

My post 2006 account (WM credits only) shows the same as DaveNW.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 15, 2018)

Mine looks like Rhonda's but below the Fax Time has "Elite Rental Credit," and is $840, $0.14 per credit. I guess it's an additional one cent per credit for Affiliate Rentals.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 15, 2018)

Firepath said:


> Mine looks like Rhonda's but below the Fax Time has "*Elite Rental Credit*," and is $840, $0.14 per credit. I guess it's an additional one cent per credit for Affiliate Rentals.


Question:  Do you have TravelShare?  (I'm guessing this based on the section in bold?)  Thx!


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 15, 2018)

It certainly sounds like the Travelshare Elite benefit.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes, I have Travelshare.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 16, 2018)

How many fax time bookings one can make a year? I think it’s not unlimited.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 16, 2018)

LisaH said:


> How many fax time bookings one can make a year? I think it’s not unlimited.



Per the Worldmark Online Reference Library, https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/onlinelearningcenter/usingthewebsite/policies.jsp

*Red Season:* _One FAX Time use every 5 years_ at $.08 per credit is allowed. One use is defined as one or more units at the same resort during the same time. Additional reservations in red season within 5 years will be charged at $.15 per credit.
*Blue and White Season:* _Unlimited_ FAX Time use at $.08 per credit.


----------

